# Streets of Mumbai setting for Video Game...!!!



## codred (Feb 1, 2008)

hi mates,

Welcome to the racing tracks of Streets of Mumbai, the first online game to be set on the city’s roads, geared for a worldwide release in March.

You are standing at a traffic signal, waiting for the lights to change, as a local train pulls past Charni Road station. Just as the light turns green and you step on the gas, a beggar runs across the road. You hit him. Apart from going to jail, you lose 100 points. 

The boom in the Indian gaming industry, which crossed the $50 million (Rs 200 crore) mark, is demanding indigenous themes and Mumbai seems to be making a head start.

For more *www.metrojoint.com/blog_more.php?userid=19230&pid=28441


----------



## PCWORM (Feb 1, 2008)

Ive also seen an article in times newspaper about the plans of yashraj-films
to make a game on Dhoom2


----------



## satyamy (Feb 1, 2008)

ya read that yesterday in "hindustan times"


----------



## codred (Feb 1, 2008)

Intel showcasing Trineâ€˜s Streets of Mumbai at Innovation Zone..!!

Giving fillip to a budding gaming studio with immense growth potential, Intel has tied up with Mumbai based game development studio, Trine to showcase its latest game, Streets of Mumbai at the Intel Innovation Zone in Bangalore.

*us.animationxpress.com/index.php?file=story&id=1946


----------



## iamtheone (Feb 1, 2008)

thats friggin awsome man....what r the expected dates for the launch of this title??


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 1, 2008)

awesome


----------



## PCWORM (Feb 1, 2008)

satyamy said:


> ya read that yesterday in "hindustan times"


I hope their plans materialize soon!



codred said:


> Intel showcasing Trineâ€˜s Streets of Mumbai at Innovation Zone..!!
> 
> Giving fillip to a budding gaming studio with immense growth potential, Intel has tied up with Mumbai based game development studio, Trine to showcase its latest game, Streets of Mumbai at the Intel Innovation Zone in Bangalore.
> 
> *us.animationxpress.com/index.php?file=story&id=1946


Really awesome,,,,!!!
And here's a link for the Dhoom2 game...take a look..
*us.animationxpress.com/index.php?file=story&id=1582
and one more
*www.gameguru.in/action/2007/08/dhoom-2-video-game-announced-by-yashraj-films-and-fxlabs/


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanx for the info.......Waiting for this game and it is going to be a pleasurable experience driving on Mumbai roads (in the game)...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 1, 2008)

hope they make the game in OpenGL. Then it can be linux portable 8)


----------



## RCuber (Feb 1, 2008)

Offtopic: Hey guys is there any maps available for indian circuits? may be in NFS a Bangalore MG Road or Mumbai Nariman Point , it could be a unique selling point  what say?


----------



## PCWORM (Feb 1, 2008)

Charan said:


> Offtopic: Hey guys is there any maps available for indian circuits? may be in NFS a Bangalore MG Road or Mumbai Nariman Point , it could be a unique selling point  what say?


ya...it will sell more,,not available as of now...and this mumbai game is surely
gonna b interesting,,, but they have to do it with gud graphics.


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 1, 2008)

Hope it doesn't SUCK like the movie


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2008)

yup potholes will do the job, a real fancy ride


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 1, 2008)

T159 said:


> yup potholes will do the job, a real fancy ride



 and some local figs please


----------



## confused (Apr 9, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> and some local figs please


you are forgetting about the "moral police" who will then try to stop sales of the game.....


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> hope they make the game in OpenGL. Then it can be linux portable 8)


OpenGL FTL.... DirectX FTW!!!  



_


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 9, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> OpenGL FTL.... DirectX FTW!!!


are you from uranus ?


----------



## hullap (Apr 9, 2008)

Awsome,
hope they launch it soon


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> are you from uranus ?


oh! you are from there? never knew that... no doubt you are addicted to uranus..

btw my place is called earth


p.s. NOT Funny  

_


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2008)

grafix look yukk!!!
dunno how gameplay will be.Waiting for The Dhoom 2 game


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 9, 2008)

Dhoom 2 game is done by FX labs.(Makers of AGNI)

So expect similar gameplay


----------



## hullap (Apr 9, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> grafix look yukk!!!
> dunno how gameplay will be.Waiting for The Dhoom 2 game


look at the new ones and then say *www.trinegames.com/games.php?game_id=14
and maybe u were looking at the mobile racing games screenshot on that site 
DUDE its *PGR MOBILE*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2008)

hullap said:


> look at the new ones and then say *www.trinegames.com/games.php?game_id=14
> and maybe u were looking at the mobile racing games screenshot on that site
> DUDE its *PGR MOBILE*


BOOTIPHOOL!!!!


----------

